# My other reptiles (picture of snake eating inside)



## Kelly_H (May 13, 2012)

Here is my 20 year old corn snake





and my 6 year old leopard gecko


----------



## lisa127 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tyrs4u (May 13, 2012)

Lol is the gecko in its mouth? Only see the photo of the corn snake


----------



## froghaven5 (May 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## tortadise (May 13, 2012)

fantastic


----------



## Kelly_H (May 14, 2012)

No luckily for the gecko, it's only a mouse in her mouth!! lol Not quite sure why you're only seeing one photo "tyrs4u".


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2012)

I love corn snakes. Just something about them... Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## Weda737 (May 17, 2012)

I want a normal corn, I have a snow and creamsicle. 2 leopard geckos too, they are probably my oldest animals, I think they are 7 or 8. My Snow Corn Rufus is 8 this year. 

Normals are just beautiful, they look so happy.


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## acrantophis (May 17, 2012)

Nice! I love corn snakes! And leopard geckos. My gecko passed away at 27
Years old a year ago! It looked like a
Different species by then!


----------

